# Help identify the artist



## notoriousjudge868 (Nov 9, 2021)

I have paintings here and i need your help to identify the artist.


----------



## allenajoko (9 mo ago)

notoriousjudge868 said:


> View attachment 67788
> 
> View attachment 67789
> 
> ...


I have this same painting signed Ruth Odge......


----------

